# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  PILD - Pendelum induced lucid dream? A possible simple induction technique.

## Zelzahim

Hello DV!

I just got a great idea. Let your subconcious tell you if you are gonna have a Lucid dream.
How to do this? Using a pendelum. This is actually self-hypnosis. First, we need to make some preperations.
Step 1: Take a piece of paper, any size but i recommend a A4(Thats what its called in Sweden) and a pencil.
Step 2: Draw a circle, about 10 centimeters wide(This doesnt really matter, but i uses that size.)
Step 3: Now draw to lines, crossing each other in the circle. 
Step 4: Now take a pendelum, a neclase or whatever. They just gotta get a good swing. Place it over the circle and the crossed lines. Now, we wanna ask our subconcious "When will i have a luciddream?". The answers are: When the pendelum goes forth and back, it means "Tonight". If it goes from the left to the right, it means "Tomorrow night". If it goes clock-wise, it means within a week. If it goes anti-clockwise, it means "within a month." Write that down. (*Look at the attachment for a example of what it may look like)*
Now, take the pendelum back and forth, ans say for yourself "Tonight". Then from the right to left, saying Tomorrow night etc etc. This inprints your minds the answers. You might wanna do this a few times. Now place the pendelum in the middle of the circle. Now ask yourself the question "When will i have a lucid dream the next time?" or something like that. Dont move your arm. Now, your arm will slowly move your arm to control the pendelum, giving you the answer. Remember, this is not magic. Its just you. You can actually say "Whats my name on Dreamviews?" and make up a few answers. In my case, it would point out "Zelzahim." But this also means, if your subconsious doesnt now the answer, it wont tell you. After some training, you wont need the paper. Pretty cool isnt it?
I really believe in this one. Remember not to afflict it with will.

What do you guys think? I tried with several question. It says i were gonna have it tonight, 2 out of 4 in vividness and 1 of 4 in recall. Ill report back tomorrow with the results ::D: 

Happy hypnosis,
//Zelzahim

----------


## Zelzahim

*SUCCESS!*
 ::banana:: 
Haha, it worked! Heres from my DJ:
"Wait... This doesnt work out... Im dreaming!" i said.
It was so vivid. I got really happy it worked. I rubbed my hands a little, to get up the control, but nothing happened. And i tried spinning. Nothing. Then the nightmare i had before came back... and i woke up. Son of a bitch, but still success!
I tried the pendelum  again, and it gave "Within a week". Then i made a new circle with lines, with saturday, sunday, monday or more far away. Gave a STRONG reading on Sunday. Yay!

//Zelzahim

----------


## ShadowFox544

Hmmm.  So you use this technique to convince yourself that you will have a lucid dream, and your subconscious then works to make you have one?  That makes sense, in a way.  You'd have to believe that the pendulum really does predict when you will have a lucid dream, however, in order for it to work.  Sort of in the same way that people may know that Ouija Boards don't really work, but through either superstition or the desire to believe, they believe that it does work and have power.  An interesting concept, and I think a plausible way to convince yourself to be more aware during dreams.  If the pendulum tells you "Friday," you will expect to have a lucid dream on Friday, and thus your chances of becoming lucid increase.  Very interesting.

After reading this, I believe I may construct a similar device to yours; a paper wheel with a spinning arrow on it, with seven divided areas on the wheel, each labeled with a different day of the week.  If I convince myself that the spinning wheel is undoubtedly true (in my subconscious, at least), I will trust in it's predictions and thus perhaps have a lucid dream on the night it tells. Thanks for the idea, I'd never considering using a sort of false prediction method to convince myself to have a lucid dream.  Perhaps it will work.  I'll post here if it does for me as well.

----------


## Zelzahim

Yeah, you asks your sub C when you will have a LD, then placebo does the rest. Report back with your result ::D: 
Hopefully, ill have a LD tonight. Atleast, that was what my sub c said.

//Zelzahim

----------


## A dreamer168

Do you have to try it again on another day if the answer is "within a week or month?"

----------


## ShadowFox544

Well, instead of a spinning wheel I decided to make a six-sided paper die.  On two of the sides are written "Tonight", two of the others say "Tomorrow", and the other two sides say "The Day After Tomorrow".  I plan to roll this die once every three days to see what prediction it gives me for each three-day period (I thought this might make it easier to convince myself to lucid dream more often than if I simply had every day of the week and rolled it once a week).  For extra subconscious convincing (and to give the die some mass), I filled the die with some folded up strips of paper, having written on them some elements that make a lucid dream and having written the words "Lucid Dream" on the inside of the die (cheesy, I know, but I decided if I was going to make a magical die I might as well put as much superstitious mumbojumbo into it as I could).

As it happened, I rolled "Tonight" last night, and went to bed semi-convinced that I would have a lucid dream.  Unfortunately, I didn't, but I did recall three of the dreams that I had when I woke up this morning (I don't keep a dream journal, so usually I only remember one or no dreams at all when I wake up).

I think I probably would have had a much higher chance of getting a lucid dream if I had rolled a "Tomorrow" or "The Day After Tomorrow".  If I had rolled one of those, I'd have a day or two to keep thinking about the prediction and convincing myself more and more that it would be true, as opposed to having only 15 minutes to absorb the prediction of a "Tonight".

I think if I get more used to the idea of the die and it rolls a "Tomorrow" the next time I give it a whirl, it may have a better chance of working.  I won't know until I roll it a couple more times.  If I can't get it to work on a reliable basis, perhaps this type of device simply can't help me if I haven't honed my reality-checking and awareness skills enough to LD regularly.

At the least, my device _seems_ to augment my dream recall, so if inducing a lucid dream with it doesn't end up working, I may see how well a new one simply predicting when I will have really good memory will work.

----------


## Zelzahim

Didnt have a LD, but i got a pretty obvious dream sign. I watched my clock, and it was all messed up with numbers all over it.
Im gonna do the pendelum, but im just starting school, so i dont know if it will work.

//Zelzahim

----------


## ShadowFox544

Yeah, it's hard to get into a good groove with this stuff if you're preoccupied with school or work.

----------


## A dreamer168

For some strange reason, this works.

----------


## Zelzahim

Did it for you? Please tell me!

----------


## A dreamer168

I just had a vivid, but not lucid, dream with this technique.

----------


## reckoner

I just tried this yesterday, and it worked (I guess?). I also made that circle, but instead of making the 4 outcomes "tomorrow", "the day after tomorrow" etc, I used the question "what will tonights lucid dream be about?" (because I'm just so impatient) with the 4 possible outcomes "sex", "philosophy", "adventure" and "exploring".
Did this about <1h before going to sleep, with the outcome "sex". What happened, however, was that I just had a normal dream where I eventually remembered to do an RC, so I pinched my nose and actually still managed to breathe through it. So I realized I was dreaming, but the problem was that as soon as this happened, I felt my real-life body sleeping and got kicked out of the dream (I didn't manage to do anything in the dream) and after waking up, immediately started to sleep again (I'm not sure about that though, it's just that I can't remember what happened afterwards).

As I never had an LD that lasted more than very few seconds and even of those had very few (in over 5 years that I know about this topic already) I would call that quite the success, though it might also be because I just picked up this topic like 3 days ago again (no, I haven't constantly been trying to LD for 5 years  :wink2: ).

I think I will try this again tonight, maybe with a different question and outcomes, but we'll see.

----------


## Zelzahim

Awesome! Keep it going. This worked out the first time for my friend too.
Please keep us posted!

//Zelzahim

----------


## reckoner

As you seem to know a bit about that topic: are there any ways to make myself more susceptible to self-hypnosis?

----------


## reckoner

So I tried exactly the same experiment tonight, except that I didn't draw the circle again (+ I didn't write down the 4 outcomes which might have an impact too), and the outcome was "exploring". Unfortunately, nothing special happened. I can't remember any dreams, though I'm quite sure that I could remember 2 different dreams at some point when I was awake during the night/morning, must have forgotten them :/ (I woke up once because our cat came into my room meowing, which happens about once every night).
I will try again tonight, though I will modify the experiment a little bit. At least I will use another pendulum, since my subconscious doesn't really seem to associate headphones with lucid dreams lol.

I also have another two questions:
a) How much do you move your arm when you try to imprint the 4 movements into your subconscious, and how much when you move it unconsciously? For me it was very very little (about 1-3mm) for both cases.
b) As you come from Sweden, I guess your mother tongue's Swedish. Which language did you formulate the auto-suggestions in? The first time I did in English because almost everything I read about lucid dreaming is written in English, and the second time I did in Swiss German because that's my mother tongue. Obviously, the English one yielded better results, but that might also have been a coincidence.

I find this method pretty interesting, hopefully more people will try it out soon and post their results here  :smiley:

----------


## reckoner

Tried again last night, had a very long and vivid (above usual) dream, and one very short after/during which I woke up. So no lucids tonight, though there certainly was some improvement in comparison to usual nights. So far the success rate is 33% for me (1 lucid in 3 nights).

(Btw, sorry for the double post, idk why that came out twice <.<)

----------


## reckoner

Tried again, same results as the night before (a vivid dream, though not as much as the last one).

----------


## MidniteHazard

o pendulum, will i have a lucid dream tonight


"ask again later"
lol


i'll give this a try

----------


## reckoner

> o pendulum, will i have a lucid dream tonight
> 
> 
> "ask again later"
> lol
> 
> 
> i'll give this a try



Good luck!  ::D: 

This time, I can remember 3-4 vivid and also quite long dreams from last night (but still no stable lucid).

----------


## Erii

ok I just came across this thread and have a question...
I will try this tonight but I need a picture of what the pendulum should look like?

----------


## reckoner

Tried again last night, but it was late already and I did a bit sloppy/hurriedly I guess. Can remember 2 long, vivid dreams from that night, no lucids though.

----------


## Sydney

Wow, this looks cool. Something i'll try to break out of my dry spell i guess.

----------


## reckoner

Tried again, but in conjunction with MILD, can remember 1 vivid dream. Worst night so far :/ The problem was that I couldn't fall asleep very well when I woke up...

EDIT: Ok forget that, I remembered 3 (maybe 4, I'm not sure) more dreams in the meantime, so it would be 4-5 dreams that night  ::shock::

----------


## Erii

holy.crap
tried this last night, and I've been having a dryspell, and this broke it  :smiley: 
I remembered 3 dreams. and I had the longest and most vivid LD i have ever had.
thank you SO much  :smiley:

----------


## BmDubb

Smells like we could have a success? I will look into this.

----------


## Erii

> Smells like we could have a success? I will look into this.



Most definetly

----------


## Erii

Ok so I tried this last night but the pendulum wasn't movin much and I did it like twenty mins before I fell asleep and I wrote in m dream journal but can't read it at all haha but I remember a time I woke up and picked up my dj which I normally don't do so I thinkbit was a class awakening.will try again tonight.

----------


## jamesloo

Rolled up 2 days from now... so hard to wait hahahaa

----------


## DreamState66

Interesting, i fancy if this will make my DILDs longer, they tend to be too damn short to do anything.

----------


## Smuds

Isn't this kind of like what an MILD is getting at?  Convincing your mind that you will have a Lucid Dream at a specific time?

I'm very interested in these results though, I mean, 4-5 dreams in one night?  That's pretty amazing if you ask me, a person who remembers 2-3 on those rare, once a month occasions.

EDIT:Wow, sorry, I didn't realize this was a slightly inactive topic  ::|: .

----------


## thomulf

> Hmmm.  So you use this technique to convince yourself that you will have a lucid dream, and your subconscious then works to make you have one?  That makes sense, in a way.  You'd have to believe that the pendulum really does predict when you will have a lucid dream, however, in order for it to work.  Sort of in the same way that people may know that Ouija Boards don't really work, but through either superstition or the desire to believe, they believe that it does work and have power.  An interesting concept, and I think a plausible way to convince yourself to be more aware during dreams.  If the pendulum tells you "Friday," you will expect to have a lucid dream on Friday, and thus your chances of becoming lucid increase.  Very interesting.
> 
> After reading this, I believe I may construct a similar device to yours; a paper wheel with a spinning arrow on it, with seven divided areas on the wheel, each labeled with a different day of the week.  If I convince myself that the spinning wheel is undoubtedly true (in my subconscious, at least), I will trust in it's predictions and thus perhaps have a lucid dream on the night it tells. Thanks for the idea, I'd never considering using a sort of false prediction method to convince myself to have a lucid dream.  Perhaps it will work.  I'll post here if it does for me as well.



You're defeating the purpouse.

----------


## Zelzahim

Wow! I kinda forgot about this thread, but man you guys have made success!
Really glad this helped.
Actually, placebo is only 50% of this. This is actually self hypnosis, which means you talk to your sub consious.
Thats what kinda seperats it from the MILD.
I think somebody asked about what pendelum to use;
This can be anything. Ive actually used a pen once, but its barely so you can see it. Now i mostly use a necklace. Take the thing with the best swing.
Please keep me posted if you succed any more!

//Zelzahim

----------


## LucidRaider

OMG.
i just tried this. at the end, i waited, and through about lucid dreaming, and i started to believe this would work, then... the next thing my eyes percieved was the pendelum i used moving back and forth!. i was like "OMG!  ::D:  " in my head. i hope this is really going to work.

----------


## Vertebrate

My subconscious told me that I would lucid dream tonight. I didn't, or at least I didn't remember it. My recall is wicked crazy. I also explored the usage of the pendulum for other questions. I asked myself several things: How long will tonight's LD be 5 10 15 >20 minutes? I answered 15. I then asked it which game I should play: pokemon, team fortress 2, prototype, or WoW. It answered Team Fortress 2. Finally I asked Yes/No should I drink caffeine? I answered "No." Caffeine is my drug of choice though!  :armflap:

----------


## Zelzahim

Awesome  ::D: 
Lets see if someone more posts! This is a good technique.

----------


## Erii

I haven't tried this in months
still have my pendulum I made xD 
I'm gonna do it tonight

----------


## Zelzahim

Awesome! Please tell me the results!

----------


## Vertebrate

I think I messed this up for me. As a control I tried fixating my eyes on a single point without watching the pendulum as it moved. I was unable to get consistent results with any of the proposed questions. Most of the time it just didn't move. 

However, I also tried making it go in any direction I wanted by closing my eyes and visualizing it moving in that direction. I was unable to physically feel anything about the direction it was moving, but once I opened my eyes it was always moving in the same way that I had visualized, so I know that the muscle memory works.

I think this is more of a visual cue. Whatever you see happeneing, conscious or not, will happen. So you need to take special care to consciously visualize nothingness.

----------


## Zelzahim

Yeah, but i usually just concentrate on the question. This is hard for some.

----------


## Erii

I forgot last night, but I am about to go to bed now and I have my pendulum I made back when I first posted in the thread  :smiley: 
hopefully it works

edit. I am wondering, could OP or anyone else post what their paper and pendulum look like? mostly the paper though...(don't know official term for it)

----------


## Zelzahim

Sure, itll be up within a hour or two.
Edit: Im sorry, since my camera is out of order, i cant do that. Maybe some other thay :wink2:

----------


## Dabe

Great new technique! But I dont have any pendulum

----------


## Zelzahim

As ive said before, a normal necklace will do just fine.

----------


## Kimgirl

Cool, I just tested this. And it says that I'm gonna have a LD tomorrow  :smiley:  Hope it'll work!!

----------


## Marm

This has got to be the strangest induction technique I've ever read but its sounds pretty funny and interesting.

----------


## Zelzahim

KimGirl; im 99% on it
ThePieMan; Haha, but it sure works  :wink2:

----------


## Erii

*cough* can you post a picture  ::D:  -waits with popcorn-

----------


## Aeolar

Cool concept, though I don't think i'll try it  :tongue2:

----------


## Zelzahim

Erible: I know, ill probably post a Youtube video, or atleast update the main post.
NonComfortist: YOu should! This has worked out awesome so far, combined with DILD

----------


## Erii

ok cool  ::D: 

thanks

----------


## Kimgirl

It worked!  ::D:  Awsome technique!! My next LD will be on Tuesday  :smiley:

----------


## Zelzahim

Ill try to make a video tomorrow, to clear things up. Atleast make the OP more easily-understandable. Also Kimgirl, look forward for your story tomorrow at school :wink2:

----------


## Erii

ok  ::D:

----------


## Lucidollars

::banana::  YES!! i had success from this method. anyone who is willing to try this should definitely give it a shot. This is great although i screwed my LD up due to a False Awaking I shulda did a RC

----------


## Linnypig

I don't get it  ::huh:: 
Can anyone post a picture or something?
I don't understand: "The answers are: When the pendelum goes forth and back, it means "Tonight". If it goes from the left to the right, it means "Tomorrow night". If it goes clock-wise, it means within a week. If it goes anti-clockwise, it means "within a month." Write that down."
or what the lines should look like...  ::sad2::

----------


## Orgun

According to my pendelum, I should have my next (and first) LD tomorrow night. 
Will post back with results.

----------


## TikiXxXRocker

I'm going to try this! It seems to work well for ,any people, so I'll give it a go. My method will be with a pendulum and I will ask , "Will I have a lucid dream tonight?" Forward to back will be "yes" and side to side will be "no."
^.^ I'm excited and I will let y'all know if it works for me as well.





> I don't get it 
> Can anyone post a picture or something?
> I don't understand: "The answers are: When the pendelum goes forth and back, it means "Tonight". If it goes from the left to the right, it means "Tomorrow night". If it goes clock-wise, it means within a week. If it goes anti-clockwise, it means "within a month." Write that down."
> or what the lines should look like...




Just draw a circle with two lines across it like the picture (only simpler  =P  unless you want it fancy, haha). Designate each line to mean a different answer to the question you're asking.
Lay the paper plat and then hold your pendulum above the center and ask your question. If it swings from side to side on one line it's indicating that answer. You could aslo say if it swings in circles that a left or right direction indicates other answers.
You can make it as complicated as you want, but it's easiest to start with yes or no questions and only have two swinging motions to keep track of.
Hope that helps!  =]

----------


## Zelzahim

Sorry for the bump, just wanna give this technique another shot! Thanks TikiXxXRocker, that explains it alot better. Since im swedish and a teenager, it becomes pretty messy sometimes  :smiley:  Gonna try to rewrite it now.
Edit: appears i cannot rewrite the OP. Looks like ill have to contact site admin about it

----------


## TikiXxXRocker

No problem. Always happy to help.  =]
And thanks for reminding me about this, I think I'll try it once more, too! I've been having a lot of near-lucid experiences lately. Maybe this could help.  =]

----------


## Zelzahim

Yeah, its a great technique combined with DILD

----------


## Abra

why the fuck is this garbage three pages.

----------


## navaneeth

Bingo! I heard a psychologist talking about using a pendulum to get clues as to what the subconscious is thinking about. I have tried it many times to know more about myself. 

Example, write on the paper that if the  pendulum movies from left to right it is "Yes " and if it moves to and fro, it is "No". If it moves In clock wise direction, it means "I don't know" and the opposite means "I don't want to say". Then ask yourself questions like "Do you have a Crush on Rebbecca" ad close your eyes for 30 seconds. When you open your eyes, the  pendulum will give an answer.

Yeah, it is noting but placebo effect similar to what happens when you use an Ouija Board. 

You can prove it by thinking about statements like " My name is <Your name>" , "I am <age> years old" etc.

I didn't guess that it would have had an application in LDing.

Thanks a lot,

----------


## Zelzahim

> Bingo! I heard a psychologist talking about using a pendulum to get clues as to what the subconscious is thinking about. I have tried it many times to know more about myself. 
> 
> Example, write on the paper that if the  pendulum movies from left to right it is "Yes " and if it moves to and fro, it is "No". If it moves In clock wise direction, it means "I don't know" and the opposite means "I don't want to say". Then ask yourself questions like "Do you have a Crush on Rebbecca" ad close your eyes for 30 seconds. When you open your eyes, the  pendulum will give an answer.
> 
> Yeah, it is noting but placebo effect similar to what happens when you use an Ouija Board. 
> 
> You can prove it by thinking about statements like " My name is <Your name>" , "I am <age> years old" etc.
> 
> I didn't guess that it would have had an application in LDing.
> ...



thats exactly what this is!

----------

